# Surfing Photography



## RobbyyKaiser (Jun 18, 2011)

Recently i have become very fond surfing photography due to living down by the shore. i sent some into a local company that originated in the next time but let me know what you think about these few shots that i sent to them

]First Flight | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
]Look Down | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Look Down | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

These are just 3 out of the few i have taken and sent in let me know what you think


----------



## Kiwi_gav (Jun 19, 2011)

Man, it looks awefully cold up there, full wet suits top to tail! I don't think we even do that in Winter down these parts, respect to those guys.

Had a look at your set, im a bit of an noob at all this so not sure how much information I can give, but I can say the light on First Flight looks nice. The look down shot is on the right track, the only thing I can say is that the surfer is looking out of the frame, the convention is to have him looking into the frame, which can be difficult with a surfer doing cut backs.

Perhaps the shooting position from land has a lot to do with getting the best shots. I would assume the ideal location would be for the wave to be breaking towards you so the surfer is coming to you and not away??

And you managed to combine two wicked pastimes into one - surfing and shooting - does not get better than that.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Jun 20, 2011)

looking at the data of the first photo which is def on the right track imho - the program is AE.  correct me if I'm wrong but on the Sony cameras isn't that aperture priority?  I could be wrong but I think you want to shoot in Shutter priority for action sports photos.  Other than that a bit green in the water, you might try fixing that in post processing.  I like it.  The other two photos appear to link to the same shot, which as Kiwi posted is a bit out of sorts on where the surfer is posed / framed etc.  Also, that second photo looks really dark, hard to make out the face -  I hope that helps.  Keep shooting!!!


----------



## RobbyyKaiser (Jun 20, 2011)

it was freezing here in jersey up until a month ago the first flight shot is by far my favorite shot i had ever taken and i actually stand on a jetty to take all my shots the surfers usually are to far out for my 70-300 lens so i stand on the jetty and shoot. some of the editing was done in iphoto on my mac not done on photoshop which i do have but decided to give iphoto a shot but thanks for the insight!


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 20, 2011)

YouTube - &#x202a;Dave Black&#39;s Surfing Shoot&#x202c;&rlm;

The lighting on the first shot seems good, but in all of the ones you posted i wish you had tighter crops, or the surfer looking at the camera.

Regards,
Jake


----------



## JBArts (Jun 21, 2011)

Great shots! Very impressive! You can be professional in this field, Surfing Photography! More pictures please!


----------



## RobbyyKaiser (Jun 21, 2011)

D-B-J said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;Dave Black&#39;s Surfing Shoot&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> The lighting on the first shot seems good, but in all of the ones you posted i wish you had tighter crops, or the surfer looking at the camera.
> 
> ...



its hard for them to look twards the shore line while surfing but the crops i have been working on that!


----------



## gsgary (Jun 22, 2011)

doubleoh7 said:


> looking at the data of the first photo which is def on the right track imho - the program is AE.  correct me if I'm wrong but on the Sony cameras isn't that aperture priority?  I could be wrong but I think you want to shoot in Shutter priority for action sports photos.  Other than that a bit green in the water, you might try fixing that in post processing.  I like it.  The other two photos appear to link to the same shot, which as Kiwi posted is a bit out of sorts on where the surfer is posed / framed etc.  Also, that second photo looks really dark, hard to make out the face -  I hope that helps.  Keep shooting!!!



No shutter priority is for controling movement, aperture priority is perfect for this sport if you can't shoot manual


----------



## gsgary (Jun 22, 2011)

In the first shot you needed to be way over to the right and it would have been nice but your 300 was too short , i always wait for the waves to break towards me, the last shot you want him in the lefthand side of the frame to show the wave like this 






Plus horizon is off


----------



## gsgary (Jun 22, 2011)

RobbyyKaiser said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - &#x202a;Dave Black&#39;s Surfing Shoot&#x202c;&rlm;
> ...



Not if you wait for the right moment


----------



## RobbyyKaiser (Jul 4, 2011)

my pictures got moved around and deleted so i decided to repost them


----------

